# DOUGRD trys again



## DOUGRD (Apr 19, 2008)

Try, try again!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 19, 2008)

For what doug?


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 19, 2008)

I've been trying to put some sort of a siggy on my posts but between my ineptitude and this @#*%#@!! computer of mine it's been all uphill. Any suggestions besides banning myself from the forum?


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Talk to wurger the guy does awesome work, ya gotta be nice though and buy him a lager


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 19, 2008)

hey what are you doin on the comp right now? its gotta be 3 am where your at


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 19, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> hey what are you doin on the comp right now? its gotta be 3 am where your at



Naw, actually it was 2:00 AM and I was on here wayyyy too long. See you later!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh ok dont feel bad i was on my laptop and fellasleep too


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Doug, did this real quick for ya.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2008)

I like it, Chris!


----------

